# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Ձեր արյան խումբը

## Cesare

*Դե, եսիմ ոնց-որ ճիշտ տեղում եմ բացել ...
Հետաքրքիրա, որ արյան խմբին եք պատկանում ???*

----------


## Tanamasi

Ես չգիտեմ :Cray:

----------


## Brigada

-1 :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

Ես քվեարկե՞լ եմ  :Shok: 
Հերիք չի քվեարկել եմ, դեռ սխալ եմ քվեարկել  :LOL: 
2+

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Տեսնես օնլայն թեսթ չկա, որ ասի թե որ խմբին ես պատկանում?  :LOL: 

Ինչքան գիտեմ իմը +2 ա, բայց համոզված չեմ

----------


## Սամվել

2+ .. Տենում եք մենք Շատ ենք  :Hands Up:  :Tongue:

----------


## Artgeo

ժող, որտե՞ղ կարող ենք իմանալ արյան խումբը

----------


## Sunny Stream

> ժող, որտե՞ղ կարող ենք իմանալ արյան խումբը


Էդ ասա, է~...

միշտ շատ ամաչել եմ նրանից, որ չգիտեմ իմ արյան խումբն ու ռեզուսը  :Sad:  եթե չեմ սխալվում Հանրապետական հիվանդանոցում էդ ծառայությունը 500դր է, բայց ոչ ժամանակ կա, ոչ հավես... թեև գիտեմ, որ շատ կարևոր է ու իսկականից ամոթ... ինքդ քեզ չիմանալը...

----------


## Սերխիո

առաջին  դրական `ամենամաքուրը :Tongue:

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010), sharick (18.02.2010), Starkiller (26.04.2010)

----------


## Kita

> Էդ ասա, է~...
> 
> միշտ շատ ամաչել եմ նրանից, որ չգիտեմ իմ արյան խումբն ու ռեզուսը  եթե չեմ սխալվում Հանրապետական հիվանդանոցում էդ ծառայությունը 500դր է, բայց ոչ ժամանակ կա, ոչ հավես... թեև գիտեմ, որ շատ կարևոր է ու իսկականից ամոթ... ինքդ քեզ չիմանալը...


օրենքով պիտի քո պոլիկլինիկայում անվճար լիռնի, էտ հեչ, ես էլ եմ ալարում :Sad:  եկեք հավաքվենք ու գնանք :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> օրենքով պիտի քո պոլիկլինիկայում անվճար լիռնի, էտ հեչ, ես էլ եմ ալարում եկեք հավաքվենք ու գնանք


Ուհու, ես որ հաստատ գալիս եմ, ի՞նչ իմանաս որտեղ պետք կգա...

----------


## AG16

Դրականա, բայց չգիտեմ որը:

----------


## weber

Ժողովովուրդ մերոնցից  5   հոգի ֆաշիստ ա    +1   :Hands Up: 

(Կոմունիստներին խնդրում եմ չնեղանալ  :Jpit:

----------


## Երկնային

_2 դրական…_

----------


## Empty`Tears

Առաջին դրական.. :Smile:

----------


## murmushka

2 դրական

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հայաստանում միշտ իմացել ենք, թե արյունս 3-րդ դրական է, բայց ԱՄՆ–ում կրկնակի անալիզները ցույց տվեցին, որ բացասական է...  :Shok:  *3-րդ բացասական*։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հայաստանում միշտ իմացել ենք, թե արյունս 3-րդ դրական է, բայց ԱՄՆ–ում կրկնակի անալիզները ցույց տվեցին, որ բացասական է...  *3-րդ բացասական*։


Փաստորեն Արշակը սխալ է քվեարկել?  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Փաստորեն Արշակը սխալ է քվեարկել?


Սխալն այն է, որ ոչ թե երկրորդ պիտի գրեր, այլ երրորդ (երևի խառնել է  :LOL: ), իսկ ռեզուսը՝ չգիտեմ, թող գա, ԱՄՆ, պարզենք։  :LOL:  Բայց ծնողներս երկուսն էլ դրական արյուն ունեն, որովհետև, համենայնդեպս, մամայիս բազմիցս ներարկումներ արել են հիվանդանոցում, եթե սխալ իմանային, հիմա կենդանի չէր լինի։ Ինչքան գիտեմ, պապայինս էլ է հաստատ դրական։ Ասում են՝ հազվադեպ, բայց այդպես լինում է, որ երկու ծնողներն էլ դրական արյուն են ունենում, բայց երեխայինը բացասական է լինում։ Էլի դեպքեր գիտեմ։ Էնպես որ շատ հավանական է, որ Արշակն էլ, Շուշանն էլ դրական արյուն ունեն, միայն իմն է բացասական։

----------


## Madlen

3 դրական

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Փաստորեն Արշակը սխալ է քվեարկել?


Բացարձակապես պարտադիր *չ*է…

----------


## varduuhi

Երկու անգամ եմ ստուգվել, տարբեր պատասխաններ են տվել:  :Think:  -3  ու -4  :Shok: : Երևի -2 է :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բացարձակապես պարտադիր *չ*է…


Բայց ինչի որ? Սովորաբար քույր/եղբայրները նույն արյան խումբը չեն ունենում? Ես անատոմիայից մի քիչ հեռու եմ, ինձ լուսավորեք  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Բայց ինչի որ? Սովորաբար քույր/եղբայրները նույն արյան խումբը չեն ունենում? Ես անատոմիայից մի քիչ հեռու եմ, ինձ լուսավորեք


Չէ, Հայկ, պարտադիր չի:

----------


## Ծով

Հատուկ գունդ :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայից դուրս բոլոր գրառումները ջնջված են:*

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Նախ ասեմ, որ թեմայի հարցադրումն այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ: Արյան խմբերն են I (O), II (A), III (B), IV (AB): Իսկ "+"-ն ու "-"-ը վերաբերում են ոչ թե խմբերին, այլ՝ ռեզուս գործոնին:

Այո՛, հնարավոր է, որ քույր-եղբայրները տարբեր արյան խմբեր ունենան: Հնարավոր է, որ նրանց արյան խմբերը չհամապատասխանի ծնողներին: Հնարավոր է, որ ռեզուս-դրական ծնողներից ռեզուս-բացասական երեխաներ ծնվեն, բայց ռեզուս-բացասական ծնողներից՝ ռեզուս-դրական երեխաներ՝ երբեք: Էդ ամեն ինչը մի օր, երբ շատ ժամանակ ունենամ, ավելի մանրամասն մարդկային լեզվով կգրեմ: 

Ի դեպ, ես էլ երկրորդ խումբ եմ, ռեզուսից խաբար չեմ, բայց երևի դրական: Խումբը դասի ժամանակ ենք որոշել: Հինգ րոպեի գործ է:

----------


## Dayana

> Ի դեպ, ես էլ երկրորդ խումբ եմ, ռեզուսից խաբար չեմ, բայց երևի դրական: Խումբը դասի ժամանակ ենք որոշել: Հինգ րոպեի գործ է:


Իսկ դրա համար մատից են արյուն վերցնում թե երակից  :Sad:  երակից ահավոր վախում եմ  :Sad:  իսկ մատից մի անգամ արյուն տվեցի մի շաբաթ մատս կապտած մնաց  :Sad:

----------


## Lapterik

Մի 2 օր առաջ պարզեցի, որ 2+ ա արյունս:
Դայուշ ջան մատից են արյուն վերցնում, մի պւոճուր ծակում են ու ֆսյո:

----------


## Aurora

Իսկ ինչու չեք գրել, որ Օ խումբ էլ կա: Օրինակ, իմ արյան խումբը Օ դրական է: :Sad:

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ ինչու չեք գրել, որ Օ խումբ էլ կա: Օրինակ, իմ արյան խումբը Օ դրական է:


Էդ ո՞րնա. Էդ խմբին ո՞րն ա արյուն տալիս, էդ խումբը որի՞ն ա տալիս:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ դրա համար մատից են արյուն վերցնում թե երակից


Ռեզուսի համար չգիտեմ, բայց խմբի համար հաստատ մատից են վերցնում  :Wink:  Եթե բոլոր նյութերը ձեռքիս տակ լինեին, տանն էլ հնարավոր կլիներ անել:




> Իսկ ինչու չեք գրել, որ Օ խումբ էլ կա: Օրինակ, իմ արյան խումբը Օ դրական է:


Ուշադիր չես եղել  :Wink:  O խումբը նույն առաջին խումբն է  :Wink: 




> *Արյան խմբերն են I (O), II (A), III (B), IV (AB): Իսկ "+"-ն ու "-"-ը վերաբերում են ոչ թե խմբերին, այլ՝ ռեզուս գործոնին:*

----------


## Aurora

> Ռեզուսի համար չգիտեմ, բայց խմբի համար հաստատ մատից են վերցնում  Եթե բոլոր նյութերը ձեռքիս տակ լինեին, տանն էլ հնարավոր կլիներ անել:
> 
> 
> Ուշադիր չես եղել  O խումբը նույն առաջին խումբն է


Իսկապես:  :Think:  Իսկ ես չգիտեի: :Think:  Շնորհակալություն: :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ ինչու չեք գրել, որ Օ խումբ էլ կա: Օրինակ, իմ արյան խումբը Օ դրական է:


Օ-ն ոչ թե ուրիշ արյան խումբ է, այլ ուղղակի արտասահմանում թվերի փոխարեն տառերով են ասում. կոնկրետ Օ-ն (որը ոչ թե 0 (զրո) է, այլ Օ (տառ)), համապատասխանում է Հայաստանում 1-ին խմբին: Oրինակ՝ O, A, B, AB, որտեղ O-ն 1-ին է, A-ը՝ 2-րդը, B-ն՝ 3-րդը, AB-ն՝ 4-րդը: Ես էս տառային համակարգի մասին ԱՄՆ-ում եմ իմացել, ինչպես նաև այն, որ արյունս բացասական է...  :Huh:

----------


## Արամ

4-   	
Արամ

լօլ

----------


## Amaru

II դրական  :Smile:

----------


## I love love

2-րդ դրական

----------


## Razo

2-րդ դրական

----------


## Sirene

Երեկ գնացի հիվանդանոց ու արյուն հանձնեցի, ի դեպ, կարգի ու ռեզուս պատկանելիության համար ասացին, որ պետք է երակից վերցնեն: Ցավն աննշան էր, համենայն դեպս մատից էլ արյուն վերցրին, որն ավելի ցավոտ էր....Մի խոսքով, արյունս II (A) , ռեզուսը բացասական.... Նույնիսկ անձնագրիս վերջին էջում են գրել, որ երկրորդ բացասական եմ ...  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Կարգ՝ *1-ին*
Ռեզուս՝ *դրական*

 :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Ես երևի էն բացառիկներից եմ, ով արյան կարգը հաստատող կնիք ունի անձնագրի մեջ  :Jpit:  Առաջին, դրական:  :Smile:

----------


## Life

2+ :Wink:

----------


## Մանուլ

Իսկ ես չգիտեմ  ::}:

----------


## masivec

> Կարգ՝ *1-ին*
> Ռեզուս՝ *դրական*


Ես էլ :Hands Up: 
Համել մի բան չունենամ՝Ակնոց, արյուն, ... :Angry2:

----------


## Լեո

> Ես երևի էն բացառիկներից եմ, ով արյան կարգը հաստատող կնիք ունի անձնագրի մեջ  Առաջին, դրական:


Ես էլ կնիք ունեմ անձնագրիս մեջ  :Tongue:  Ես էլ եմ բացառիկ  :Jpit:

----------


## BOBO

Ես էլ եմ 2000 դրամով պեչատ խբել :Tongue:  :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական:  masivec-ի և Լեո-ի թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջվել են, այս անգամ առանց տուգանայինների: Թեման զրույցի մի վերածեք:*

----------


## snow

2 դրական (ոնց երևումա մեր խումբը գերակշռում է)

----------


## Lyonik

Ակումբում ,ոնց հասկացա ,երկուսս ենք սենց անկապ արյան խմբով :Sad: -2

----------


## Kuk

Ես մի անգամ արյուն եմ տվել, որ իմանամ, ասել են՝ երրորդ դրական, ստեղ տենց էլ քվեարկել եմ, բայց էս վերջերս էլի տվեցի, ասեցին՝ առաջին դրական ա: Հիմա չգիտեմ, թե որն ա իրականում:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ես երևի էն բացառիկներից եմ, ով արյան կարգը հաստատող կնիք ունի անձնագրի մեջ  Առաջին, դրական:


Ես էլ ունեմ :Tongue:  միշտ մոռանում եմ իմ արյան կարգը, նոր էլ նայեցի, որ գրեմ :Blush: 
*
2+*

----------


## Սլիմ

Իմը առաջին դրականա, իմացել եմ ցննդյանս ժամանակ ինչ որ կապույտ լենտայի նման մի բան են տվել ,մամաս պահելա, այ դրա վրա էլ գրածա: :Smile:

----------


## Հարդ

Որ ծնվեցի, ասին 1 - ին դրական ա: Բայց էս վերջերս հանձնեցի ասին 2 - րդ դրական... հիմա չգիտեմ ինչ քվեարկեմ...

----------


## Annushka

Իմն էլ ա 2+, հղիության համար ստուգումների ժամանակ եմ պարզել :Smile:  մինչ այդ չգիտեի .. Վազգենն  էլ (էլմոն էլի  :Jpit:  ) 2- ա.. Լավ ա ինքն ա բացասական, թե չէ ռեզուս կոնֆլիկտ կտար երեխայի կամ իմ մոտ  :Smile:  Հետաքրքիր ա երեխայի մոտ ինչ ա լինելու... մի 14-15 օրից կիմանանք : Բացասականը աղջկա համար ա վատ, որովհետև հղիությունը կարող ա ծանր տանի, իսկ տղայի համար մեկ ա..  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

ԱՆ, բայց եթե երեխայի արյան խումբը Վազգենինը լիներ էլի կոնֆլիկտ կտար չէ՞, ես տենց գիտեի  :Unsure:

----------


## Annushka

> ԱՆ, բայց եթե երեխայի արյան խումբը Վազգենինը լիներ էլի կոնֆլիկտ կտար չէ՞, ես տենց գիտեի


Չէ, Բագ ջան, ռեզուս կոնֆլիկտ մենակ էն դեպքում ա առաջանում, երբ մայրն ա բացասական: Ես էլ մի ժամանակ տենց գիտեի, բայց պարզվում ա, որ եթե մայրը դրական ա, ապա ոչ մի վտանգ չկա :Smile:  Բժիշկն էլ  ա այդպես ասել, չնայած ես ահագին ուսումնասիրել էի մինչև իրա ասելը: :Smile: 
նայի  :Smile: http://www.medicum.nnov.ru/patient/m...uskonflict.php

----------

Լուսաբեր (14.10.2009), Ձայնալար (14.10.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Չգիտեմ որ խումբ եմ, բայց գիտեմ, որ դրականա  :Xeloq:

----------


## Annushka

> Չգիտեմ որ խումբ եմ, բայց գիտեմ, որ դրականա


Բայց ինչ գիտես, որ դրական ա :Smile:  հաստատ չես կարա իմանաս, մինչև չստուգվես, Լուս ջան :Smile:  Բացասականը դա ինչ որ բացասական երևույթ չի, ոչ էլ կարաս որոշես ինքնուրույն, արտաքին ոչ մի նշան չկա :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

.2+

----------


## Dayana

Ժող, թե Վիկիում թե էստեղ կարեղ եք գտնել, թե ինչ արյան կարգ կունենա ձեր երեխան, լրացնելով ձեր և ձեր "պարտնյորի" արյան կարգերը:

----------

Annushka (14.10.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Բայց ինչ գիտես, որ դրական ա հաստատ չես կարա իմանաս, մինչև չստուգվես, Լուս ջան Բացասականը դա ինչ որ բացասական երևույթ չի, ոչ էլ կարաս որոշես ինքնուրույն, արտաքին ոչ մի նշան չկա


չէ, Անուշ ջան, էտ էլ հո մթերք չի, որ լավ ու վատի հարց լինի, լավը ընտրեմ  :Jpit: 
Մամայիս հարցրեցի, ինքնա ասել, ուղղակի թիվը /1, 2, 3, թե՞4/ չի հիշում  :Sad: 
Բայց , որ դրականա- հաստատ  :Blush:

----------

Annushka (14.10.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

3-րդ դրական

----------


## Դատարկություն

Առաջին դրական, ունիվերսալ դոնոր......

----------


## Dragon

> Ես երևի էն բացառիկներից եմ, ով արյան կարգը հաստատող կնիք ունի անձնագրի մեջ  Առաջին, դրական:


+1 բացառիկ ևս :Tongue: 
III+  երրորդ դրական

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ես երևի էն բացառիկներից եմ, ով արյան կարգը հաստատող կնիք ունի անձնագրի մեջ  Առաջին, դրական:


Հիմա բոլոր բանակ գնացողների անձնագրում կնքում են արյան կարգը, ննենց որ բացառիկները շատ են..

----------


## Anulik.Sh

2 կարգի դրական

----------


## Rammstein

> Ակումբում ,ոնց հասկացա ,երկուսս ենք սենց անկապ արյան խմբով-2


Արյան խմբիս բան չասեք:  :Beee: 

Իմն էլ ա 2-ի բացասական: :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Բայց ինչի՞ ես քվեարկել 1-ի բացասական…  :Think:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Արյան խմբիս բան չասեք: 
> 
> Իմն էլ ա 2-ի բացասական:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բայց ինչի՞ ես քվեարկել 1-ի բացասական…


Ռեզուս բացասականի մեջ վատ բան չկա կարևորը բացասական խմբով աղջիկ ճարես :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռեզուս բացասականի մեջ վատ բան չկա կարևորը բացասական խմբով աղջիկ ճարես


ա) Դու ունիվերսալ դոնոր չես, ունիվերսալ դոնոր լինելու համար քո ռեզուս գործոնը պետք է բացասական լիներ:
բ) Բացասական խմբի արյուն ունեցող տղամարդը նորմալ կարող է երեխա ունենալ և դրական, և բացասական խմբի արյուն ունեցող կնոջ հետ: Այ, եթե կնոջ մոտ է խումբը բացասական, սկսում են պրոբլեմներ դրական խմբի արյամբ տղամարդկանց հետ:

Բացատրությունը՝ այստեղ:

----------

Դատարկություն (24.10.2009), Պոզիտրոն (11.04.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

II-

----------


## masivec

Ժող բայց որ ինչ որ մեկիս արյուն պետք լինի կօգնեք՞ :Think:

----------


## Հայկօ

Նայած ինչքան, նայած ինչի համար: Եթե գաստրոնոմիկ նպատակներով է պետք լինելու, ապա ոչ  :Jpit: :

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010), Rhayader (24.10.2009), Մինա (06.04.2012)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

Իսկ ով ինչ կարծիքի է արյան խմբին համապատասխան սնվելու վերաբերյալ: Օրինակ, իմը 2+ է ու ես իսկապես սիրում եմ ձավարեղեն: Եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում, առաջին խմբի արյուն ունեցողները պիտի միսշատ սիրեն /առաջին մարդիկ որսորդներ են եղել/, երրորդ խմբինը`  կաթնամթերք, չորրորդն էլ` երկրորդի ու երրորդի խառնուրդ է:

----------


## Armeno

Բժիշկներ պատասխանեք խնդրում ենք մենք  :LOL: 
Ծնողներիս արյունները 2+ ա, բայց Հանրապետականի տատին իմը 1 րոպեում չափեց ու ասեց, 1+, տենց բան հնարավո՞ր ա

----------


## ministr

Իսկ ինչու ոչ? Պապեր տատերի մեջ 1+ ման արի:

----------


## Լեո

> Բժիշկներ պատասխանեք խնդրում ենք մենք 
> Ծնողներիս արյունները 2+ ա, բայց Հանրապետականի տատին իմը 1 րոպեում չափեց ու ասեց, 1+, տենց բան հնարավո՞ր ա


 Բժիշկ չեմ, բայց ասեմ, որ հնարավոր ա  :Smile:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ժող բայց որ ինչ որ մեկիս արյուն պետք լինի կօգնեք՞


 Որոշ ժամանակ առաջ հայտարարություն էին տալիս հեռուստացույցով, որ ցանկացողները կարող են արյուն հանձնել: Ու ցույց են տալիս մի քանի հոգու, ում կյանքը էդ հանձնված արյունների շնորհիվ փրկվել ա: Ես էլ էի ուզում հանձնել (մանավանդ, որ էդ փրկվածներից մեկին իմ ծննունդի օրն էին վիրահատել  :Jpit: ), էն էլ պարզվեց, որ 18 տարին չլրացած ու 50կգ-ից պակաս քաշ ունեցողները չեն կարող արյուն հանձնել  :Sad: : Բայց նենց եմ ուզում, ես էլ չգիտեմ, թե ինչի  :Jpit: :

----------


## Yere1

ես 1+

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բժիշկներ պատասխանեք խնդրում ենք մենք 
> Ծնողներիս արյունները 2+ ա, բայց Հանրապետականի տատին իմը 1 րոպեում չափեց ու ասեց, 1+, տենց բան հնարավո՞ր ա


Ըստ վիքիի, եթե երկու ծնողներինն էլ 2-րդ խումբ է, երեխան կարող է ծնվել միայն կամ առաջին կամ երկրորդ խմբի արյունով:

----------


## Armeno

Շնորհակալ եմ բոլորիցդ  :Smile:

----------


## Դեկադա

Իսկ գիտե՞ք որ.
 Առաջին խմբի արյուն ունեցող մարդկանց ընդունված է անվանել  « *որսորդներ* »:
Երկրորդ խմբի արյուն ունեցող մարդկանց ընդունված է անվանել « *հողագործներ*»:
Երրորդ խմբի արյուն ունեցող մարդկանց անվանում են «*քոչվորներ*» / հլա իմ բախտին/  :Smile: 
Չորրորդ խմբի արյուն ունեցող մարդկանց անվանում են « *նոր մարդիկ*», որովհետև այդ խումբը առաջացել է համեմատաբար ուշ:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (11.04.2010), Yeghoyan (15.02.2010), yerevanci (15.02.2010), Հայուհի (25.10.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

Մեր  աշխարհագրական  դիրքի  մարդկանց  մոտ  ըստ  վիճակագրության  1+  և  2+  արյունները  նորմալ  են,  սակայն   հաճախ  դիտվում  են  նաև  այլ  կարգեր:  օրինակ  իմը  ունիվերսալ  արյունա  1-

----------


## My World My Space

4+ ա իմ արյունը, վանեցու արյուն սաղից կարամ արյուն վերցնեմ, բայց ոչ մեկի տալ չեմ կարա.......... :Tongue:

----------


## Sunlight

> Բժիշկ չեմ, բայց ասեմ, որ հնարավոր ա


իմ ծնողները երկուսն էլ բացասական 2 են, իմը ստուգված չի, մտածում էի որ նույնը կլինի: Բայց փաստորեն 25% հավանականությամբ 1 խմբի արյուն կարող եմ ունենալ... արժի ստուգել  :Smile:

----------

Սերխիո (17.02.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> 4+ ա իմ արյունը, վանեցու արյուն սաղից կարամ արյուն վերցնեմ, բայց *ոչ մեկի տալ չեմ կարա*..........


Ինչքան գիտեմ քեզ նման վանեցու արյուն ունեցողներին /նույն խմբի/ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում կարող ես օգտակար լինել :Xeloq:  նենց որ գլուխ մի պահի :Tongue:

----------

My World My Space (18.02.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինչքան գիտեմ քեզ նման վանեցու արյուն ունեցողներին /նույն խմբի/ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում կարող ես օգտակար լինել նենց որ գլուխ մի պահի


Որքան գիտեմ, հիմա բժշկությունը ընդհանրապես չի ցուցում տարբեր խմբի արյունների փոխներարկումը, նույն խմբի արյուն ունեցողին արյուն կարող է տալ միայն նույն խմբի արյուն ունեցողը…

----------

My World My Space (18.02.2010), Ձայնալար (11.04.2010)

----------


## sharick

> Ես չգիտեմ


Բայց ոնց չգիտես :Smile:  Ծննդականի վրա պիտի ,որ գրված լինի ....

----------


## sharick

Ես առաջին դրական (1+)  :Smile:

----------


## Արեն

> 1+              
> 
> 26             22.81%ARIANOIDS                           2+              
> 
> 50             43.86%ARMENOIDS                           3+              
> 
> 11             9.65%RUSSIAN                           4+              
> 
> 5             4.39%HEBREU                           1-              
> ...


4+ ա իմ արյունը,HEBREU

----------


## Firegirl777

Իմը 1- հղիության ժամանակ ոնց էի վախենում, որովհետև ամուսինս 2+ է, սակայն փառք աստծո ամեն ինչ լավ անցավ, ի դեպ տղաս 1+ է, դե ասեք համապատասխանում է աղյուսակին

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ես մտնում եմ 2+ ունեցող բանակի մեջ :LOL:

----------


## Գուգօ

2+  :Cool:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Չգիտեմ որ խումբ եմ, բայց գիտեմ, որ դրականա


Արդեն գիտեմ.

Առաջին դրական Օ(I) Rh +

----------


## Skeptic

2 -  :Think:

----------


## javaharut

1+ և հպարտանում եմ դրանով, որովհետև կարող եմ 4 տարբեր արյան խումբ ունեցող մարդկանց կրիտիկական պահերին փրկել:  :Wink:

----------

ՆանՍ (12.04.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

դէ լավ մի բան ասեմ լսեք
ուրեմն շատ լուրջ կարծիքներ կան, լուրջ գիտնականների կողմից, ըստ որոնց
1. 1-ին կարգի արյունը ամենահինն ա
2. կարգի արյունը հանդիպում ա միայն ՄԹԱ 28-30-րդ դդ-ից սյկսած
3. Երրորդ կարգի արյունը ավելի երիտասարդ ա, ու հիմանակնում գերիշխում ա այն ազգերի մոտ, որոնք քոչվոր կյանք են վարել, դա ամենադիմացկուն ու  փոփոխություններին ենթարկվող արյունն ա
4. եվ վերջապես չորրորդ, ամենաերիտասարդ արյունը սկսել ա հայտվնել արդեն մեր թվարկությունում, ու գիտական շրձանակնեերում նաև կոչվում ա "նոր էռայի" արյուն, ի դեպ լուրջ հիմքեր կան, որ առաջին 4-րդ կարգի արյուն ունեցողը Հիսուսն ա եղել.......

հետաքրքրե՞ց, մի՛ հապաղիր, պրպտի՛ր...... :LOL:

----------

Gayl (13.04.2010), Yeghoyan (13.04.2010), Գուգօ (12.06.2010), Ինչուիկ (19.04.2010), Ձայնալար (03.05.2010), ՆանՍ (12.04.2011)

----------


## Lord

1 կարգ դրական

----------


## Sophie

> Որոշ արտասահմանյան գիտնականներ գտնում են, որ արյան խմբի հետ է կապված մարդկանց խառնվածքը, բնավորությունը, առողջական վիճակը:
> 
> Արյան առաջին խումբ ունեցողներն աշխույժ են, էներգիայով լեցուն, ունեն մեծ կամքի ուժ: Միշտ հասնում են իրենց նպատակին: Աշխատում են առանց հոգնելու: Բնությունը պարգեւել է նրանց ամուր առողջություն: Ապրում են երկար: 75 տարեկան հասնելու հավանականությունը 60%-ով բարձր է, քան մյուս խմբերինը: Հոգեպես եւ ֆիզիկապես կայուն են: Սակայն հաճախ ունենում են ստամոքսի եւ 12-մատնյա աղիի խոց: Նրանց օգտակար է ֆիզիկական աշխատանքը: Ալկոհոլն ազդում է ավելի քիչ, քան մյուս արյան խումբ ունեցողներին: Սննդի մեջ պետք է օգտագործեն հիմնականում տավարի եւ հավի միս:
> 
> Արյան երկրորդ խումբ ունեցողները հաշվենկատ են, պահպանում են աշխատունակությունը՝ նույնիսկ ուժեղ սթրեսի ժամանակ: Բարեխիղճ են, աշխատասեր: Հաճախ առաջխաղացում են ունենում աշխատանքի մեջ: Նրանց 'այո'-ն միշտ հուսալի է: Հավատարիմ են բարեկամներին, սիրելիներին եւ հարազատներին: Ցավոք, նրանց առողջական վիճակը փխրուն է, ենթակա են սրտի ինֆարկտի, աթերոսկլերոզի, երիկամային հիվանդությունների, շաքարախտի, ուռուցքների: Սպիրտային խմիչքների նկատմամբ շատ զգայուն են: Խոզի միսը հեշտ են յուրացնում:
> 
> Արյան երրորդ խումբ ունեցողները շատ զգայուն են, նրբանկատ, տաղանդավոր: Նրանք հուսալի գործընկերներ են եւ բարեկամներ: Աշխատանքի նկատմամբ պահանջկոտ են: Նրանց զգայուն, շուտ վիրավորվող հոգին քողարկված է թվացյալ հանգստությամբ: Սիրո նկատմամբ բուռն են եւ անսանձ: Կանայք չափից շատ խանդոտ են եւ ինքնուրույն: Գործում են ըստ տրամադրության: Արյան երրորդ խումբ ունեցողներն ավելի առողջ են, քան առաջին խումբ ունեցողները: Լավ են յուրացնում ոչխարի միսը:
> 
> Արյան չորրորդ խումբ ունեցողները սիրո, բարեկամության մեջ եւ ընտանիքում մոտ են իդեալին: Երազելով երջանկություն իրենց համար, նրանք աշխատում են երջանկացնել իրենց ընտրյալին: Մի փոքր կասկածամիտ են: Քանի որ արյան չորրորդ խումբ ունեցողներն ավելի քիչ են, տեղեկատվությունը նրանց մասին նույնպես քիչ է:


Աղբյուրը ՝ http://www.armtown.com/news/am/arv/20100407/77261/
Ի՞նչ էք կարծում,  համապատասխանում է?  :Think: :

----------

Annushka (11.06.2010), My World My Space (26.04.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Աղբյուրը ՝ http://www.armtown.com/news/am/arv/20100407/77261/
> Ի՞նչ էք կարծում,  համապատասխանում է? :


Իմը ընդհանուր առմամբ համապատասխանում էր: Չնայած ես կասկածամիտ մարդ եմ, բայց այս հոդվածին կարելի ա հավատալ: Խոզի միսը, իրոք, ավելի լավ եմ յուրացնում, 2-3 բաժակից ավել չեմ կարողանում խմել, առողջականս էլ փայլուն չի:
Բայց հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ, թե ԱրմԹաունը որտեղից է գտել այս ինֆորմացիան:

----------


## Vansergo

Դե  ինչպես  շատերը,  այնպես  էլ  ես  2+  եմ   :Hands Up:

----------


## Avagyan

Իմս 4- 
մեծամասնություն չի բայց օրիգինալա  :Smile:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ամոթ էլ է, բայց չգիտեմ  :Blush:  Առիթ չի եղել իմանալու։
Իսկ որտե՞ղ կարելի է դա պարզել։

----------


## Էլիզե

> 3. Երրորդ կարգի արյունը ավելի երիտասարդ ա, ու հիմանակնում գերիշխում ա այն ազգերի մոտ, որոնք քոչվոր կյանք են վարել, դա ամենադիմացկուն ու  փոփոխություններին ենթարկվող արյունն ա


Քոչվոր մեռնում եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Հինատա

Իմ արյան խումբը 1+ է:




> Ամոթ էլ է, բայց չգիտեմ  Առիթ չի եղել իմանալու։
> Իսկ որտե՞ղ կարելի է դա պարզել։


Եթե չեմ սխալվում ծննդականում գրված է: :Think:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում ծննդականում գրված է:


 Ոչ, գրված չէ:

----------

Հինատա (11.06.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ամոթ էլ է, բայց չգիտեմ  Առիթ չի եղել իմանալու։
> Իսկ որտե՞ղ կարելի է դա պարզել։


Ցանկացած պոլիկլինիկայում կամ բուժհաստատություն, որտեղ արյան անալիզ կարող ես տալ, կարող ես միաժամանակ և արյունդ ստուգել, և արյան խումբդ իմանալ... իմանալուց հետո կարող ես նաև ասել, որպեսզի անձնագրիդ մեջ նշեն նշումների էջում: Իմ մոտ արդեն կա նշված:

----------

Նաիրուհի (16.06.2010)

----------


## Avagyan

> Աղբյուրը ՝ http://www.armtown.com/news/am/arv/20100407/77261/
> Ի՞նչ էք կարծում,  համապատասխանում է? :


4-րդի մասին քիչ է գրված։

Մնացած խմբերի մասին էլ այնպես է գրված, որ ով էլ կարդա կհամապատասխանի  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010)

----------


## Eliza1

Արյան առաջին խումբ ունեցողներն աշխույժ են, էներգիայով լեցուն, ունեն մեծ կամքի ուժ: Միշտ հասնում են իրենց նպատակին: Աշխատում են առանց հոգնելու: Բնությունը պարգեւել է նրանց ամուր առողջություն: Ապրում են երկար: 75 տարեկան հասնելու հավանականությունը 60%-ով բարձր է, քան մյուս խմբերինը: Հոգեպես եւ ֆիզիկապես կայուն են: Սակայն հաճախ ունենում են ստամոքսի եւ 12-մատնյա աղիի խոց: Նրանց օգտակար է ֆիզիկական աշխատանքը: Ալկոհոլն ազդում է ավելի քիչ, քան մյուս արյան խումբ ունեցողներին: Սննդի մեջ պետք է օգտագործեն հիմնականում տավարի եւ հավի միս:

Թող ինքնագովազդ չլինի բայց այս բնութագրություններից շատերը հմապատասխանում են ինձ:1-ին կարգի արյուն ունեցողները ամենաբարի մարդիկ են, որովհետև կարողանում են արյուն տալ տարբեր արյան կարգեր ունեցող մարդկանց: :Smile: Եթե չեմ սխալվում 1+կարգ ունեցող մարդկանց անվանում են, նաև կապույտ արյուն ունեցողներ:

----------

ՆանՍ (08.07.2010)

----------


## masivec

> Արյան առաջին խումբ ունեցողներն աշխույժ են, էներգիայով լեցուն, ունեն մեծ կամքի ուժ: Միշտ հասնում են իրենց նպատակին: Աշխատում են առանց հոգնելու: Բնությունը պարգեւել է նրանց ամուր առողջություն: Ապրում են երկար: 75 տարեկան հասնելու հավանականությունը 60%-ով բարձր է, քան մյուս խմբերինը: Հոգեպես եւ ֆիզիկապես կայուն են: Սակայն հաճախ ունենում են ստամոքսի եւ 12-մատնյա աղիի խոց: Նրանց օգտակար է ֆիզիկական աշխատանքը: Ալկոհոլն ազդում է ավելի քիչ, քան մյուս արյան խումբ ունեցողներին: Սննդի մեջ պետք է օգտագործեն հիմնականում տավարի եւ հավի միս:
> 
> Թող ինքնագովազդ չլինի բայց այս բնութագրություններից շատերը հմապատասխանում են ինձ:1-ին կարգի արյուն ունեցողները ամենաբարի մարդիկ են, որովհետև կարողանում են արյուն տալ տարբեր արյան կարգեր ունեցող մարդկանց:Եթե չեմ սխալվում 1+կարգ ունեցող մարդկանց անվանում են, նաև կապույտ արյուն ունեցողներ:


Էս ինչ լավ բան ասիր :Jpit: Ես առաջին դրական եմ :Wink:

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010), Լեո (08.07.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում 1+կարգ ունեցող մարդկանց անվանում են, նաև կապույտ արյուն ունեցողներ:


 Իսկ ինչու՞ հենց կապույտ և ի՞նչ է դա խորհրդանշում:

----------


## tikopx

A II դրական-պատրաստ եմ անվճար օգնել բոլորին  :LOL:  
իմ իմանալով,ամենալավ խմբերից մեկնա:

----------


## ՆանՍ

Իմ արյունը 1+ ա ու ես էնքան  երջանիկ  եմ ինձ զգում, որ կարողացա 2 տարի առաջ քաղցկեղով հիվանդ մի  երեխայի կյանք փրկել:  :Smile:

----------

tikopx (17.07.2010)

----------


## Freeman

Իմ արյունը 1+ ա,բայց ոչ մեկին չեմ կարա օգնեմ-փոքր ժամանակ դեղնախտով եմ վարակվել :Tongue:

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

Ժող ինչքան փորձեցի թեման ամբողջությամբ կարդալ չստացվեց էնպես որ միգուցե հարցիս անրադարձել եք, բայց այնուամենայնիվ տամ հարցս: 
1-ին կարգ եմ, բայց + թե - դժվարանում եմ ասել: Հիվանդանոցում ասեց 1-ին կարգ եմ բայց +- ը լավ չի ցույց տալիս, հետո ասեց - ա կարծում եմ գլխառադ արեց, այնուամենայնիվ անձնագրումս գրեց -: Լսել եմ, որ - ը էտքանել լավ բան չի: Կբացատրե՞ք թե ինչ սկզբունքային տարբերություն կա +-ի և --ի միջև: Ասում են եթե ծնողները 2-ն էլ - էն երեխան առողջ չի լինում: Ճի՞շտ է:

----------


## kitty

2-րդ դրական :Smile:

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Ժող ինչքան փորձեցի թեման ամբողջությամբ կարդալ չստացվեց էնպես որ միգուցե հարցիս անրադարձել եք, բայց այնուամենայնիվ տամ հարցս: 
> 1-ին կարգ եմ, բայց + թե - դժվարանում եմ ասել: Հիվանդանոցում ասեց 1-ին կարգ եմ բայց +- ը լավ չի ցույց տալիս, հետո ասեց - ա կարծում եմ գլխառադ արեց, այնուամենայնիվ անձնագրումս գրեց -: Լսել եմ, որ - ը էտքանել լավ բան չի: Կբացատրե՞ք թե ինչ սկզբունքային տարբերություն կա +-ի և --ի միջև: Ասում են եթե ծնողները 2-ն էլ - էն երեխան առողջ չի լինում: Ճի՞շտ է:


 Ավելի շուտ վտանգ ներկայացնում ա էն դեպքը երբ մոր և երեխայի ռեզեւսները տարբեր են: Վտանգավոր ա  այն իմաստով, որ հղիությունը ծանրա ա անցնում շատ: Բայց երբեք հնարավոր չի հաշվարկել, թե երեխայի ռեզուսը ինչ կլինի: Երբեք չեմ լսել որ 2 բացասական ռեզուսի դեպքում անառողջ երեխա ծնվի:
Ամեն դեպքում եթե տենց "յաբախտի" են գրել ռեզուսդ, գնա մի ուրիշ տեղ ստեւգել տուր:

----------

ՆանՍ (12.04.2011), Պոզիտրոն (11.04.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ժող ինչքան փորձեցի թեման ամբողջությամբ կարդալ չստացվեց էնպես որ միգուցե հարցիս անրադարձել եք, բայց այնուամենայնիվ տամ հարցս: 
> 1-ին կարգ եմ, բայց + թե - դժվարանում եմ ասել: Հիվանդանոցում ասեց 1-ին կարգ եմ բայց +- ը լավ չի ցույց տալիս, հետո ասեց - ա կարծում եմ գլխառադ արեց, այնուամենայնիվ անձնագրումս գրեց -: Լսել եմ, որ - ը էտքանել լավ բան չի: Կբացատրե՞ք թե ինչ սկզբունքային տարբերություն կա +-ի և --ի միջև: Ասում են եթե ծնողները 2-ն էլ - էն երեխան առողջ չի լինում: Ճի՞շտ է:


Եթե աղջիկ չես, ռեզուսի մասին անհանգստանալու կարիք չունես:

----------

Պոզիտրոն (11.04.2011)

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

> Եթե աղջիկ չես, ռեզուսի մասին անհանգստանալու կարիք չունես:


Բարեբախտաբար ոչ: Իսկ - աղջիկները բոլոր դեպքերում պետք է անհանգստանա՞ն:

----------


## Lev

2-րդ դրական

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Բարեբախտաբար ոչ: Իսկ - աղջիկները բոլոր դեպքերում պետք է անհանգստանա՞ն:


Չէ, ոչ բոլոր դեպքերում: Կախված է իրենց զույգի ռեզուսից: Էն էլ էլի ոչ մի բան 100%-ով կանխատեսել հնարավոր չի:

----------


## Rammstein

> Բարեբախտաբար ոչ: Իսկ - աղջիկները բոլոր դեպքերում պետք է անհանգստանա՞ն:


Չէ, մենակ բացասականի: Երբ որ մոր մոտ ռեզուսը բացասական ա, իսկ երեխայի մոտ` դրական, կարող ա ռեզուս կոնֆլիկտ լինի, որը երեխայի վրա կարող ա վատ ազդի` մինչեւ իսկ պտուղը կարող ա մեռնի:
Մանրամասները թող բժիշկները բացատրեն:  :Jpit:

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Չէ, մենակ բացասականի: Երբ որ մոր մոտ ռեզուսը բացասական ա, իսկ երեխայի մոտ` դրական, կարող ա ռեզուս կոնֆլիկտ լինի, որը երեխայի վրա կարող ա վատ ազդի` մինչեւ իսկ պտուղը կարող ա մեռնի:
> Մանրամասները թող բժիշկները բացատրեն:


Հարցը հենց բացասական ռեզուսով աղջիկների մասին էր: Իրենք պիտի անհանգստանան միայն այն դեպքում երբ պտղի ռեզուսը դրական է: Այս "ռեզուս-կոնֆլիկտը" առջանում է "բացասական մայր + դրական հայր" զույգերի 50-100%-ի մոտ:

----------

Պոզիտրոն (11.04.2011)

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

> Հարցը հենց բացասական ռեզուսով աղջիկների մասին էր: Իրենք պիտի անհանգստանան միայն այն դեպքում երբ պտղի ռեզուսը դրական է: Այս "ռեզուս-կոնֆլիկտը" առջանում է "բացասական մայր + դրական հայր" զույգերի 50-100%-ի մոտ:


 Փաստորեն բացասական մայր և բացասական հայր-ի դեպքում ամեն ինչ 100% լավ է քանի որ այդ դեպքում պտուղը միշտ բացասական է լինում ինչը երբեք խնդիրներ չի առաջացնում:
Փաստորեն մենք բացասական տղաներս պռոբլեմ երբեք չունենք, ի տարբերություն +ների: :Tongue: 
Իսկ աղջիկների մոտ հակառակը +ները պռոբլեմ չունեն ի տարբերություն -ների:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժող ինչքան փորձեցի թեման ամբողջությամբ կարդալ չստացվեց էնպես որ միգուցե հարցիս անրադարձել եք, բայց այնուամենայնիվ տամ հարցս: 
> 1-ին կարգ եմ, բայց + թե - դժվարանում եմ ասել: Հիվանդանոցում ասեց 1-ին կարգ եմ բայց +- ը լավ չի ցույց տալիս, հետո ասեց - ա կարծում եմ գլխառադ արեց, այնուամենայնիվ անձնագրումս գրեց -: Լսել եմ, որ - ը էտքանել լավ բան չի: Կբացատրե՞ք թե ինչ սկզբունքային տարբերություն կա +-ի և --ի միջև: Ասում են եթե ծնողները 2-ն էլ - էն երեխան առողջ չի լինում: Ճի՞շտ է:


Իմ իմանալով՝ էդպիսի բան չկա։ 
Տղամարդու արյան բացասական լինելն ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բանով վնասակար չի ոչ իր համար, ոչ էլ իր երեխաների։ Կնոջ բացասական արյան դեպքում է, որ եթե ամուսնունը դրական է, կինւ հղիության ժամանակ պետք է համապատասխան դեղ սրսկվի, որպեսզի երեխայի վրա չազդի, հակառակ դեպքում եթե հղիության ժամանակ ներքին արյունահոսություն ունենա կինը, ու երեխայի արյունն էլ դրական լինի, մոր և երեխայի արյունների միախառնումը մոր օրգանիզմում հակամարմիններ է առաջացնում երեխայի դրական արյան դեմ, որի հետևանքով երեխան կարող է կամ մահանալ, կամ հիվանդոտ ծնվել։ Բայց սրսկվելու դեպքում ոչ մի խնդիր չի լինում։ Իսկ եթե ծնողներից երկուսի արյուններն էլ բացասական են, ապա երեխայինը միմիայն բացասական կարող է լինել, հետևաբար ոչ մի հակասություն չի առաջանա։ Որևէ խնդիր չի առաջանում նաև էն դեպքում, երբ երեխայի արյունն էլ մոր արյան պես բացասական է լինում՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ արյուն ունի հայրը։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Փաստորեն բացասական մայր և բացասական հայր-ի դեպքում ամեն ինչ 100% լավ է քանի որ այդ դեպքում պտուղը միշտ բացասական է լինում ինչը երբեք խնդիրներ չի առաջացնում:
> Փաստորեն մենք բացասական տղաներս պռոբլեմ երբեք չունենք, ի տարբերություն +ների:
> Իսկ աղջիկների մոտ հակառակը +ները պռոբլեմ չունեն ի տարբերություն -ների:


Տղաներն ամեն դեպքում պրոբլեմ չունեն՝ անկախ նրանից՝ բացասական է արյունը, թե դրական։ Մի խոսքով՝ միայն կնոջ բացասական արյուն ունենալն է, որ խնդիրներ կարող է առաջացնել երեխայի հետ կապված, եթե տղամարդու արյունը դրական լինի։

----------


## V!k

> Տղաներն ամեն դեպքում պրոբլեմ չունեն՝ անկախ նրանից՝ բացասական է արյունը, թե դրական։ Մի խոսքով՝ միայն կնոջ բացասական արյուն ունենալն է, որ խնդիրներ կարող է առաջացնել երեխայի հետ կապված, եթե տղամարդու արյունը դրական լինի։


բայց մի՞շտ է, որ խնդիրներ են առաջանում <-> մոր, <+> հոր և <+> երեխայի դեպքում: ես սենց դեպքեր գիտեմ, որ երեխեն լրիվ առողջ է ծնվել

հա մոռացել էի, հարցման համար ասեմ, որ արյան խումբս 2-րդ բացասական է…

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> բայց մի՞շտ է, որ խնդիրներ են առաջանում <-> մոր, <+> հոր և <+> երեխայի դեպքում: ես սենց դեպքեր գիտեմ, որ երեխեն լրիվ առողջ է ծնվել


Ոչ թե միշտ խնդիրներ են առաջանում, այլ երբեմն են այդ խնդիրները առաջանում:  :Smile:  
Հիմա ամեն դեպքում վտանգ կա, թե չկա հակամարմիններ ներարկում են կնոջ օրգանիզմ, որպեսզի խուսափեն բարդություններից.

----------


## Ուլուանա

> բայց մի՞շտ է, որ խնդիրներ են առաջանում <-> մոր, <+> հոր և <+> երեխայի դեպքում: ես սենց դեպքեր գիտեմ, որ երեխեն լրիվ առողջ է ծնվել


Չէ, ո՞վ ասեց, թե միշտ։ Գրել եմ՝ կարող է խնդիրներ առաջացնել, եթե կինը ներքին արյունահոսություն ունենա, ու դրա հետևանքով նրա ու երեխայի արյունները խառնվեն։ Խոսքն ընդամենը հավանականության մասին էր։ Բայց նույնիսկ արյունահոսություն ունենալու դեպքում, եթե ժամանակին սրսկված լինի համապատասխան դեղը, էլի խնդիրներ չեն առաջանա։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ չգիտեմ, թե էդ դեղը Հայաստանում սրսկում են, թե չէ, բայց ԱՄՆ–ում պարտադիր սկրսկում են հղիության 28–րդ շաբաթում, մեկ էլ ծննդաբերությունից հետո, եթե արդեն պարզում են, որ երեխայի արյունը դրական է, հակառակ դեպքում չեն սրսկում ծննդաբերությունից հետո։ Մեկ էլ հղիության ժամանակ արտահերթ սրսկում են, եթե կինը արյունահոսություն է ունեցել։ Էդ դեպքում պետք է հասցնել 72 ժամվա ընթացքում սրսկվել, որովհետև հետո արդեն ուշ կլինի, ու իմաստ չի ունենա։
Իմ արյունն էլ է բացասական, ամուսնունս՝ դրական, տղայինս՝ էլի դրական, առողջ է ծնվել։

----------

V!k (11.04.2011), Լուսաբեր (11.04.2011)

----------


## Գեա

փորձեմ մի փոքր պարզաբանում մտցնել այս հարցում ինչքան հնարավոր է ոչ բժշկական տերմիններով ու մատչելի.
Նորածնի հեմոլիտիկ հիվանդությունը(ՆՀՀ) առաջանում է մոր և պտղի արյան կարմիր գնդիկների (էրիթրոցիտների) անտիգենային կազմի անհամատեղելիության հետևանքով:Ընդ որում պայմանավորված կարող է լինել ոչ միայն ռեզուս անհամատեղելիությամբ( երբ մայրը ռեզուս բացասական է , իսկ պտուղը `ռեզուս դրական), այլ նաև խմբային անհամատեղելիությամբ(մայրը առաջին խմբի է`0(1), պտուղը երկրորդ խմբի է`A(2)): ՆՀՀ Ռուսաստանում դիագնոզվում է մոտ 0.6% դեպքերում և մի ցուցանիշ ևս ` նույնիսկ անհամատեղելիության պայմաններում հիվանդությունը զարգանում է հազվադեպ և կազմում է 3-6%:
հիվանդության առաջացման ռիսկի գործոններ են 
1)ռեզուս անհամատեղելիության դեպքում յուրաքանչյուր հղիությունը( այդ  պատճառով ռեզուս բբացասական կինը մեծ հաջողությամբ կարող է ծննդաբերել իր առաջնեկին, եթե լինում են անհասկանալի վիժումներ կամ աբորտ, ապա հաջորդ հղիությունից առաջ ցանկալի է հետազոտվել և ամենակարևորը անընդհատ մնալ բանիմաց   մասնագետի հսկողության տակ)
2)խմբային անհամատեղելիության դեպքում արդեն առաջին հղիությունից ծնված երեխան կարող է ունենալ կլինիկական նշաններ:
Հիվանդությունը ինչպես ցանկացած այլ դեպքերում կարող է ունենալ երեք ձևի ընթացք `թեթև ,միջին ծանրության,ծանր: 
Շատ ծանր են ընթանում հատկապես ռեզուս անհամատեղելիության երրորդ , չորորդ  և այսպես շարունակ հաջորդ հղիությունները:Այս դեպքում հատկապես մեծ է վտանգը , որ պտուղը կմահանա ներարգանդային կյանքում կամ ծնվելուց հետո առաջին օրերի ընթացքում , երբեմն  հաջողվում է   երեխային փրկել , բայց մեծ է վտանգը,որ երեխայի մոտ կզարգանա ենք այսպես կոչված "Կորիզային դեղնուկ" ,որը բերում է մտավոր հետամնացության,որովհետև հեմոլիզի(էրիտրոցիտների) պայթելու հետևանքով առաջանում է մեծ քանակությամբ բիլիռուբին, որը կուտակվում է ոչ միայն մաշկում ու տեսանելի լորձաթաղանթներում(դրա կլինիկական արտահայտությունը մաշկի դեղնուկն է) այլ նաև ուղեղի բջիջներում և որոշակի կոնցենտրացիայի դեպքում բերում է նրանց անդարձելի ախտահարումների:
ՀԳՉնայած գրածս մի քիչ վախենալու ստացվեց, բայց եթե թվերին նայեք, կտեսնեք որ իրականում նույնիսկ անհամատեղելիության առկայության դեպքում հիվանդությունը զարգանում է հազվադեպ.ինչու՞... ներեցեք, չգիտեմ...

----------

Mark Pauler (12.04.2011)

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Փաստորեն բացասական մայր և բացասական հայր-ի դեպքում ամեն ինչ 100% լավ է քանի որ այդ դեպքում պտուղը միշտ բացասական է լինում ինչը երբեք խնդիրներ չի առաջացնում:
> Փաստորեն մենք բացասական տղաներս պռոբլեմ երբեք չունենք, ի տարբերություն +ների:
> Իսկ աղջիկների մոտ հակառակը +ները պռոբլեմ չունեն ի տարբերություն -ների:


Փաստորեն ճիշտ ես հասկացել  :Smile: 




> բայց մի՞շտ է, որ խնդիրներ են առաջանում <-> մոր, <+> հոր և <+> երեխայի դեպքում: ես սենց դեպքեր գիտեմ, որ երեխեն լրիվ առողջ է ծնվել
> հա մոռացել էի, հարցման համար ասեմ, որ արյան խումբս 2-րդ բացասական է…


Միշտ չի: 50-100%-ի մոտ:




> Տղաներն ամեն դեպքում պրոբլեմ չունեն՝ անկախ նրանից՝ բացասական է արյունը, թե դրական։ Մի խոսքով՝ միայն կնոջ բացասական արյուն ունենալն է, որ խնդիրներ կարող է առաջացնել երեխայի հետ կապված, եթե տղամարդու արյունը դրական լինի։


 Ասածիդ մեջ հակասություն կա: Երեխայի հետ խնդիրներ առաջանալու մեջ երկու ծնողի արյան ռեզուսն էլ դեր ունի: Էդ այլ հարց ա, որ կոնֆլիկտը մոր օրգանիզմում ա լինում:

----------

ՆանՍ (12.04.2011), Պոզիտրոն (12.04.2011)

----------


## V!k

մի հարց տամ, իսկ ինչ-որ վիճակագրություն կա՞, որ ասենք ինչ-որ ազգին արյան կոնկրետ խումբ է բնորոշ…
 հարցս հիմնականում վերաբերվում է մեզ՝ հայերիս, կա՞ կոնկրետ բնորոշ արյան խումբ… :Think:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> մի հարց տամ, իսկ ինչ-որ վիճակագրություն կա՞, որ ասենք ինչ-որ ազգին արյան կոնկրետ խումբ է բնորոշ…
>  հարցս հիմնականում վերաբերվում է մեզ՝ հայերիս, կա՞ կոնկրետ բնորոշ արյան խումբ…


Այ ստեղ ինչ-որ վիճակագրություն կա, բայց Հայաստանը չկա մեջը:

----------

V!k (12.04.2011), Դատարկություն (12.04.2011)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> մի հարց տամ, իսկ ինչ-որ վիճակագրություն կա՞, որ ասենք ինչ-որ ազգին արյան կոնկրետ խումբ է բնորոշ…
>  հարցս հիմնականում վերաբերվում է մեզ՝ հայերիս, կա՞ կոնկրետ բնորոշ արյան խումբ…


Այո, կա :Smile:  հայերի մեջ գերակշռող արյան խումբը երկրորդն է :Smile:

----------

V!k (12.04.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.04.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Այ ստեղ ինչ-որ վիճակագրություն կա, բայց Հայաստանը չկա մեջը:


Պարզվեց էդ աղյուսակի տակը մի հատ էլ թաքնված աղյուսակ կա, եթե սեղմում ես show ցույց ա տալիս: Ըստ դրա, հայերի մոտ արյան խմբերը այս տեսքն ունեն.
1 - 31%
2 - 50%
3 - 13%
4 - 6%

----------

V!k (12.04.2011), Դատարկություն (29.04.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Այո, կա հայերի մեջ գերակշռող արյան խումբը երկրորդն է


Կարծեմ 70 տոկոսինը երկրորդն ա,բայց Եվրոպայում ընդհանրապես առաձինն ա տարածված
Հարցման մեջ առաջին էի նշել,որովհետև ինձ զինվորական կոմիսիայի ժամանակ ասել էին առաջին ա,բայց դրանից առաջ ասում էին երկրորդ ա:Ես էլ  անցած սեմեստրում ֆիզիոլոգիայի դասին ստուգեցի,պարզվեց երկրորդ ա  :Smile:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> *Փաստորեն մենք բացասական տղաներս պռոբլեմ երբեք չունենք, ի տարբերություն +ների*:
> Իսկ աղջիկների մոտ հակառակը +ները պռոբլեմ չունեն ի տարբերություն -ների:


Սխալ կարծիք:
Ասացիր, որ  արյանդ  խումբը 2- է, եթե կնոջդ մոտ 1+ լինի, շատ հնարավոր  է տղա երեխաներդ չապրեն, պիտի մենակ աղջիկ ունենաք...

----------


## Sophie

> Սխալ կարծիք:
> 
> Ասացիր, որ  արյանդ  խումբը 2- է, եթե կնոջդ մոտ 1+ լինի, շատ հնարավոր  է տղա երեխաներդ չապրեն, պիտի մենակ աղջիկ ունենաք...


Իսկ դա ինչով է՞ պայմանավորված :Unsure:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Իսկ դա ինչով է՞ պայմանավորված


Պայմանավորված  է նրանով, որ 2- տղամարդը տղա երեխա  ունենալու առումով  1+ կնոջ համար  *տխուր* իրականության պատկեր է ստեղծում...

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Սխալ կարծիք:
> Ասացիր, որ  արյանդ  խումբը 2- է, եթե կնոջդ մոտ 1+ լինի, շատ հնարավոր  է տղա երեխաներդ չապրեն, պիտի մենակ աղջիկ ունենաք...


վայ  ::}:  

Ես 1+ եմ, ամուսինս 2-, մեր տղան շուտով 8 ամսեկան կլինի  :Love:

----------

Ariadna (01.05.2011), yerevanci (01.05.2011), Արամ (30.04.2011), ՆանՍ (30.04.2011), Ուլուանա (30.04.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Սխալ կարծիք:
> Ասացիր, որ  արյանդ  խումբը 2- է, եթե կնոջդ մոտ 1+ լինի, շատ հնարավոր  է տղա երեխաներդ չապրեն, պիտի մենակ աղջիկ ունենաք...


ՆանՍ ջան, իսկ երեխայի սեռը ի՞նչ կապ ունի:  :Huh: 

Բացի այդ, եթե չգիտես, ասեմ. եթե թե՛ մոր, թե՛ հոր մոտ դրական ռեզուս ա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ երեխան դրական ռեզուս կունենա, էլի կարա բացասական լինի (իմ բացասական ռեզուսը դրա վառ ապացույցն ա  :Jpit: ): Երեխայի ռեզուսը հնարավոր ա 100%-ով ասել միայն էն դեպքում, եթե երկու ծնողի մոտ էլ ռեզուսը բացասական ա, էդ դեպքում երեխայինն էլ բացասական կլինի:

Էնպես որ բացասական ռեզուսով տղամարդիկ իրոք որ ոչ մի խնդրի պատճառ չեն կարող հանդիսանալ, ասեմ ավելին, դեռ մի բան էլ առավելություն ունեն, որտեւ հաստատ կիմանան, որ բացասական ռեզուսով կին ունենալու դեպքում ոչ մի խնդիր չի առաջանա:  :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (30.04.2011)

----------


## AniwaR

Կյանքում չեմ ստուգել, բայց քանի որ ծնողներս 2-ն էլ O խմբի արյուն ունեն, ես էլ եմ O: Ռեզուսը չեմ մանմ: :/

----------


## ՆանՍ

> վայ  
> 
> Ես 1+ եմ, ամուսինս 2-, մեր տղան շուտով 8 ամսեկան կլինի


Լուսաբեր ջան շատ ուրախ  եմ  ձեր  համար :Smile:  , չգիտեմ, երևի ձեր բախտը բերել  է այս հարցում, իսկ իմ մամայի  ու պապայի բախտը  տենց  էլ չբերեց,  ու իմ  բոլոր եղբայրները մահացան:  :Sad:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> ՆանՍ ջան, իսկ երեխայի սեռը ի՞նչ կապ ունի:


Կոնկրետ ծնողներիս  մոտ՝ շատ անմիջական կապ  ուներ:



> Բացի այդ, եթե չգիտես, ասեմ. եթե թե՛ մոր, թե՛ հոր մոտ դրական ռեզուս ա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ երեխան դրական ռեզուս կունենա, էլի կարա բացասական լինի (իմ բացասական ռեզուսը դրա վառ ապացույցն ա )


Դա  ես  գիտեմ,  հորեղբորս  տղան էլ  ինձ համար է վառ  ապացույց :Wink:  բայց  ես ասում  էի +-ի դեպքը:




> Երեխայի ռեզուսը հնարավոր ա 100%-ով ասել միայն էն դեպքում, եթե երկու ծնողի մոտ էլ ռեզուսը բացասական ա, էդ դեպքում երեխայինն էլ բացասական կլինի:


Դա  էլ է  ճիշտ, բայց մերոնց  մոտ սենց էր. հենց արդեն որոշվում  էր երեխայի սեռը,  ու  տղա, արդեն  գիտեին,  որ պապայիս բացասական արյունով է ու չի  ապրելու, երեխայի  թոքերը  չէին  զարգանում:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Նանս ջան, իհարկե ցավալի բան ես ասում, բայց կարծում եմ խնդիրը դրանում չէ, հոր բացասկան ռեզուսը կապ չունի: Համոզվելու համար հարցրեցի գինեկոլոգիս, որին հենց քիչ առաջ տեսա: Ինքն էլ հաստատեց, որ միայն մոր բացասական ռեզուսը կարողա հղիության ու հետո էլ երեխայի առողջության վրա ազդեցություն ունենա/ տես մի երկու էջ հետ Ուլուանայի գրածը/: Ու անգամ հիշում եմ, որ նման բան լսել էի ու դեռ էն ժամանակ էլի էի հարցրել, ինքն էլ նույնը ասեց ու կարևոր մի բան կարծում եմ, եթե դա էական լիներ հղիության քարտդ լրացնելուց երբ ամենատարբեր հարցերն են տալիս ու լրացնում, բացի մոր ռեզուսը հարցնելուց/ի դեպ հատուկ ուղարկում են, որ անձնագրիդ մեջ շտամպեն արյանդ խումբը/, հորն էլ կհարցնեն, մանավանդ որ էտ հարցերի մեջ «իսկ երեխայի հոր հետ վերջին անգամ ե՞րբ եք զբոսնել» հարցն էլ կա  :Jpit: :
Ապագա երեխաների առողջության համար արյան խմբից անհանգստանալ պետք չի, մանավանդ, որ հիմա կարելիա մշտական բժշկական հսկողության տակ լինել ու առողջ երեխաներ լույս աշխարհ բերել  :Smile:  տղա չլինի, թող աղջիկ լինի, մեկա դառնում են ամենաթանկ էակները:

Ինձ թվումա ուղղակի, որ այլ բանա եղել, բայց տենց են բացատրել, որ հեշտ ու հանգիստ պրծնեն, եսիմ

----------

Rammstein (30.04.2011), ՆանՍ (30.04.2011), Ուլուանա (30.04.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Նանս ջան, իհարկե ցավալի բան ես ասում, բայց կարծում եմ խնդիրը դրանում չէ, հոր բացասկան ռեզուսը կապ չունի: Համոզվելու համար հարցրեցի գինեկոլոգիս, որին հենց քիչ առաջ տեսա: Ինքն էլ հաստատեց, որ միայն մոր բացասական ռեզուսը կարողա հղիության ու հետո էլ երեխայի առողջության վրա ազդեցություն ունենա երկու:


Շնորհակալ  եմ տեղեկության  համար, բայց  դե  որ մերոնց մոտ  նման  դեպք  էր  եղել, դրա  համար  էլ  գրել  էի:



> Ապագա երեխաների առողջության համար արյան խմբից անհանգստանալ պետք չի, մանավանդ, որ հիմա կարելիա մշտական բժշկական հսկողության տակ լինել ու առողջ երեխաներ լույս աշխարհ բերել  տղա չլինի, թող աղջիկ լինի, մեկա դառնում են *ամենաթանկ* էակները:


Ճիշտ է, ես  մեր  տան համ  տղան  եմ  եղել, համ  աղջիկը... :Jpit: 
Լուսաբեր  ջան մամաս էլ քանի  անգամ մշտական բժշկական հսկողության  տակ լինելով հանդերձ  էլ  նույն  արդյունքն  է  ստացել :Think: ...Եսիմ, ասում  եմ կարողա հիմա գիտությունը էս  ասպարեզում  շատ է  զարգացել ու  տենց  դեպքերում  բուժում  հնարավոր  կլինի, որովհետև էն  ժամանակ բոլոր  հնարավոր  տարբերակներով բժիշկները փորձել  են երեխային  փրկել, բայց էլի  նույնը: Հիշում  եմ՝  նույնիսկ փորձել  էին սենց տարբերակ. մամայիս միսը կտրել,  կարել  էին պապայիս վրա, պապայիս մսից  էլ կարել  էին  մամայիս  վրա...Էլի  չօգնեց, ծնվելուց 3 օր  հետո արդեն  մահացավ երեխան: 



> Ինձ թվումա ուղղակի, որ այլ բանա եղել, բայց տենց են բացատրել, որ հեշտ ու հանգիստ պրծնեն, եսիմ


Հա, հիշեցի. մամաս մեկ էլ  ասում  էր, որ բժիշկներն ասել են՝ արյան  մեջ ինչ-որ տիտրեր կան(չգիտեմ  դա ինչ է),  որ ծնողներիս մոտ դրանք չեն  համընկնում :Think:  Եսի՞մ, ո՞վ է բժիշկներից գլուխ հանում, մեկը  մի  բան է, ասում, մյուսը՝ ուրիշ...

----------


## Rammstein

> Կոնկրետ ծնողներիս  մոտ՝ շատ անմիջական կապ  ուներ:


Որ խնդրեմ կբացատրե՞ս:




> Դա  ես  գիտեմ,  հորեղբորս  տղան էլ  ինձ համար է վառ  ապացույց բայց  ես ասում  էի +-ի դեպքը:


Դե որ գիտես, պիտի նաեւ իմանաս, որ + – -ի դեպքը նույն ++ դեպքն ա` երեխայի ռեզուսի առումով: Մնում ա, որ + – դեպքում բացասականը ոչ թե մոր մոտ լինի, այլ հոր, ու ամեն ինչ իր տեղն ա ընկնում:

----------

Sophie (30.04.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Որ խնդրեմ կբացատրե՞ս:


Ասեմ. մամայիս արյունը 1+ է  ու  մենակ տենց  արյուն  ունեցող երեխան կարող  էր  կենդանի  մնալ,բժիշկներն  էլ  էին տենց ասում, այսինքն՝ մենակ  պիտի աղջիկ  լիներ, բայց  թարսի  պես  մենակ տղա  երեխաներ  են  եղել՝ պապայիս 2- արյունով,  մենակ ես  եմ աղջիկ  եղել  ու 1+ մամայիս արյունով, դրա   համար  առողջ եմ  ծնվել ու  ապրում  եմ, ինձանից հետո եղած տղա երեխաներն էլ  են  մահացել:





> Դե որ գիտես, պիտի նաեւ իմանաս, որ + – -ի դեպքը նույն ++ դեպքն ա` երեխայի ռեզուսի առումով:


Իմ  դեպքով  սա ճիշտ էր. մամաս + պապաս - , ես մամայի նման՝+ :Ok: 



> Մնում ա, որ + – դեպքում բացասականը ոչ թե մոր մոտ լինի, այլ հոր, ու ամեն ինչ իր տեղն ա ընկնում:


 Եթե -,- լիներ, հա էդ  ժամանակ ամեն ինչ իրա տեղը կընկներ:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ասեմ. մամայիս արյունը 1+ է  ու  մենակ տենց  արյուն  ունեցող երեխան կարող  էր  կենդանի  մնալ,բժիշկներն  էլ  էին տենց ասում, այսինքն՝ մենակ  պիտի աղջիկ  լիներ, բայց  թարսի  պես  մենակ տղա  երեխաներ  են  եղել՝ պապայիս 2- արյունով,  մենակ ես  եմ աղջիկ  եղել  ու 1+ մամայիս արյունով, դրա   համար  առողջ եմ  ծնվել ու  ապրում  եմ, ինձանից հետո եղած տղա երեխաներն էլ  են  մահացել:


ՆանՍ ջան, անկեղծ ասած տենց էլ չհասկացա, թե երեխայի սեռն էստեղ ինչ կապ ունի: Սեռը արյան խմբի ու ռեզուսի հետ իմ իմանալով կապ չունի:
Եթե գիտական բացատրություններ լինեն, շատ ուրախ կլինեմ:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ուլուանա

ՆանՍ–ի ասածից ես էլ եմ շատ զարմացած։ Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, որ հենց էդ երկու համադրությունները խնդիր առաջացնեն, բացի դրանից, որ հենց տղա երեխաների վրա ազդեն  :Shok: ։ Ինձ էլ է թվում, որ ինչ–որ բան սխալ են ասել, ամենայն հավանականությամբ ուրիշ պատճառ է եղել կամ էլ զուտ պատահականություն, չգիտեմ։ Համենայնդեպս, խելքին մոտ չի թվում։ Ես էլ կուզենայի որևէ տրամաբանական, հիմնավորված բացատրություն լսել դրա վերաբերյալ։ Հուսով եմ՝ Ակումբի բժիշկները շուտով կլուսաբանեն էդ հարցը։




> Կյանքում չեմ ստուգել, բայց քանի որ ծնողներս 2-ն էլ O խմբի արյուն ունեն, ես էլ եմ O: Ռեզուսը չեմ մանմ: :/


Խորհուրդ կտայի ստուգվել, որովհետև երեխան ոչ միշտ է ծնողներից որևէ մեկի արյունը ժառանգում։ Իմ տղան դրա վառ ապացույցն է։ Իմ արյունը երրորդ խմբի է, ամուսնունս՝ երկրորդ, տղայինս չորրորդ է։ Մենք էլ էինք սկզբում շատ զարմացել, որովհետև ես էլ մինչ այդ գիտեի, թե երեխայի արյունը կամ հոր, կամ մոր արյան խմբից է լինում, բայց հետո ինտերնետն ահագին քչփորեցի, ու պարզեցի, որ էդպես լինում է, մեր տղան բացառություն չի  :Jpit: ։ Մեր ազգում, օրինակ, մայրական տատիկս է չորրորդ խմբի արյուն ունեցել, տղաս էլ երևի իրեն է քաշել։

----------

ՆանՍ (02.05.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Ասեմ. մամայիս արյունը 1+ է  ու  մենակ տենց  արյուն  ունեցող երեխան կարող  էր  կենդանի  մնալ,բժիշկներն  էլ  էին տենց ասում, այսինքն՝ մենակ  պիտի աղջիկ  լիներ, բայց  թարսի  պես  մենակ տղա  երեխաներ  են  եղել՝ պապայիս 2- արյունով,  մենակ ես  եմ աղջիկ  եղել  ու 1+ մամայիս արյունով, դրա   համար  առողջ եմ  ծնվել ու  ապրում  եմ, ինձանից հետո եղած տղա երեխաներն էլ  են  մահացել:


Նանս,ինչքանով ես եմ տեղյակ (կարծում եմ բավականաչափ տեղյակ եմ) երեխայի սեռն արյան հետ կապ չունի,ու եթե մոր արյան ռեզուսը դրական է,ապա ռեզուս կոնֆլիկտ ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարող առաջանալ:Իսկ եթե բացասկան է՝երեխայի դրական լինելու դեպքում կարող է կոնֆլիկտ առաջանալ,ինչը բոլորվին խմբի հետ կապ չունի

----------

ՆանՍ (02.05.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Խորհուրդ կտայի ստուգվել, որովհետև երեխան ոչ միշտ է ծնողներից որևէ մեկի արյունը ժառանգում։


Ուլուանա,Ճիշտ ես ասում,որ պարտադիր չի մեկի խումբը ժառանգի,բայց բացի այն դեպքից երբ 2-ն էլ առաջին են(Օ),Էդ դեպքում երեխան միայն առաջին կարող է ունենալ



> Իմ տղան դրա վառ ապացույցն է։ Իմ արյունը երրորդ խմբի է, ամուսնունս՝ երկրորդ, տղայինս չորրորդ է։ Մենք էլ էինք սկզբում շատ զարմացել, որովհետև ես էլ մինչ այդ գիտեի, թե երեխայի արյունը կամ հոր, կամ մոր արյան խմբից է լինում, բայց հետո ինտերնետն ահագին քչփորեցի, ու պարզեցի, որ էդպես լինում է, մեր տղան բացառություն չի ։ Մեր ազգում, օրինակ, մայրական տատիկս է չորրորդ խմբի արյուն ունեցել, տղաս էլ երևի իրեն է քաշել։


Քո ու ամուսնուդ(2 և 3) դեպքում  բոլոր չորս խմբերն էլ հնարավոր են  :Jpit:

----------


## AniwaR

> Խորհուրդ կտայի ստուգվել, որովհետև երեխան ոչ միշտ է ծնողներից որևէ մեկի արյունը ժառանգում։ Իմ տղան դրա վառ ապացույցն է։ Իմ արյունը երրորդ խմբի է, ամուսնունս՝ երկրորդ, տղայինս չորրորդ է։ Մենք էլ էինք սկզբում շատ զարմացել, որովհետև ես էլ մինչ այդ գիտեի, թե երեխայի արյունը կամ հոր, կամ մոր արյան խմբից է լինում, բայց հետո ինտերնետն ահագին քչփորեցի, ու պարզեցի, որ էդպես լինում է, մեր տղան բացառություն չի ։ Մեր ազգում, օրինակ, մայրական տատիկս է չորրորդ խմբի արյուն ունեցել, տղաս էլ երևի իրեն է քաշել։


 :Smile:  Չէ, O խմբի արյուն ունեցող ծնողներից մենակ O խմբի արյուն ունեցող երեխա կարող է ծնվել: 9-րդ, թե 10-րդ դասարանի կենսաբանություն ա էդ դոմինանտ-ռեցեսիվ գեների համադրությունների հաշվումը, որը ես շատ էի սիրում: :Love:

----------


## Rammstein

*Էս* սայտում նշում եք ծնողների արյան խմբերը եւ/կամ ռեզուսը, համակարգը հաշվում ա, թե երեխան ինչ հավանականությամբ ինչ արյուն կունենա:  :Smile:

----------

V!k (01.05.2011), Valentina (01.05.2011), Ձայնալար (03.05.2011), ՆանՍ (02.05.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> *Էս* սայտում նշում եք ծնողների արյան խմբերը եւ/կամ ռեզուսը, համակարգը հաշվում ա, թե երեխան ինչ հավանականությամբ ինչ արյուն կունենա:


Հաշվելը շատ հեշտ ա,երևի դպրոցական գենետիկայի դասագրքում կլինի ձևը

----------

Դատարկություն (01.05.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> *Էս* սայտում նշում եք ծնողների արյան խմբերը եւ/կամ ռեզուսը, համակարգը հաշվում ա, թե երեխան ինչ հավանականությամբ ինչ արյուն կունենա:


Մի բան  հարցնեմ. ՕՕ նշ.- է 1+, 2--ի  համար նշեմ II(AA) և Rh-, թե՞ II(AO) և Rh-

----------


## ՆանՍ

> վայ  
> 
> Ես 1+ եմ, ամուսինս 2-, մեր տղան շուտով 8 ամսեկան կլինի


Լուսաբեր  ջան, երեխան ո՞ր կարգի  արյունով է ծնվել:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Նանս,ինչքանով ես եմ տեղյակ (կարծում եմ բավականաչափ տեղյակ եմ) երեխայի սեռն արյան հետ կապ չունի,ու եթե մոր արյան ռեզուսը դրական է,ապա ռեզուս կոնֆլիկտ ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարող առաջանալ:Իսկ եթե բացասկան է՝երեխայի դրական լինելու դեպքում կարող է կոնֆլիկտ առաջանալ,ինչը բոլորվին խմբի հետ կապ չունի


Որ խնդրեմ կարո՞ղ  ես  բացատրել, թե ինչ բան  է արյան  միջի * ՏԻՏՐ*-ը: Մամաս  ասում է,  որ ասել  են՝ իբր դա  չի  համընկել, պատճառը ավելի շատ դա  է... :Think:

----------


## Rammstein

> Մի բան  հարցնեմ. ՕՕ նշ.- է 1+, 2--ի  համար նշեմ II(AA) և Rh-, թե՞ II(AO) և Rh-


Ընդհանրապես 1-ինը գրում են 0, 2-րդը` A, 3-րդը` B, 4-րդը` AB:

Իսկ AA-ի ու A0-ի տարբերությունը ավելի լավ ա մասնագետները բացատրեն` իմ մոտ կարող ա լավ չստացվի:  :Smile:

----------

ՆանՍ (02.05.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> ՆանՍ–ի ասածից ես էլ եմ շատ զարմացած։ Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, որ հենց էդ երկու համադրությունները խնդիր առաջացնեն, բացի դրանից, որ հենց տղա երեխաների վրա ազդեն ։ Ինձ էլ է թվում, որ ինչ–որ բան սխալ են ասել, ամենայն հավանականությամբ ուրիշ պատճառ է եղել կամ էլ զուտ պատահականություն, չգիտեմ։ Համենայնդեպս, խելքին մոտ չի թվում։ Ես էլ կուզենայի որևէ տրամաբանական, հիմնավորված բացատրություն լսել դրա վերաբերյալ։ Հուսով եմ՝ Ակումբի բժիշկները շուտով կլուսաբանեն էդ հարցը։


 Ուլուանա ջան, արդեն  ինձ  էլ  է խիստ  հետաքրքիր  այս  հարցի ճիշտ պատասխանն իմանալը ... :Think:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ընդհանրապես 1-ինը գրում են 0, 2-րդը` A, 3-րդը` B, 4-րդը` AB:
> 
> Իսկ AA-ի ու A0-ի տարբերությունը ավելի լավ ա մասնագետները բացատրեն` իմ մոտ կարող ա լավ չստացվի:


Էդպես մասնագետ չեմ բայց հիմա փորձեմ բացատրել: 

I- 00
II - A0, AA 
III- B0, BB
IV- AB

Մեր մոտ հատկանիշը զույգերովա հանդես գալիս, որովհետև մեկը ժառանգում ենք հորից, մյուսը մորից: 
Եթե ծնողներից մեկի արյունը առաջին է (00), մյուսինը երկրորդ (AA), նրանց բոլոր երեխաները կլինեն երկրորդ խումբ (A0) (յուրաքանչյուրից մեկ գեն): 
A- ասում ենք դոմինանտ է, ասելա թե իշխումա 0-ի վրա, դրա համար իր հատկանիշնա դրսևորվում:
B-ն նույնպես դոմինանտ է:
0-ն ռեցեսիվ գեն է (հնազանդվող :Jpit: ), այսինքն կդրսևորվի երբ որ A կամ B չլինի, դրա համար միայն 00-ն է առաջին կարգ:
իսկ երբ որ երկու իշխողները իրար են հանդիպում, առաջանումա միջանկյալ ձև, չորրորդ խումբը (AB):
Հիմա եթե դուք II խումբ եք, որպեսզի որոշեք A0 եք, թե AA  ըստ գենոտիպի, պետք է նայեք ձեր ծնողների արյան խմբերը:
1. եթե մեկը առաջին է, անպայման AО (00xAA=0A, 00xA0= A0 + 00, 00+AB = 0A + 0B)
2. եթե երկուսն էլ IV ապա անպայման AA (AB+AB=AA+2AB+BB)
3. եթե երկուսն էլ կամ երկրորդ են կամ երրորդ, կամ երկրորդ և երրորդ, էստեղ հաստատ ասել հնարավոր չի, պետքա նայել ծնողների ծնողների արյան խմբերը :Smile: 

Իսկ արյան տիտրերը դա կնոջ արյան շիճուկում հակամարմինների քանակությունն է, որը էլի կախված է բացասական ու դրական ռեզուսների հակասության հետ: Դրանց քանակը աճումա ամեն հղիությունը մեկ, դրա համար նրանց արտադրումն ու գործունեությունը ճնշող դեղամիջոցներ են նշանակվում, որ երեխան ծնվի առողջ :Smile:

----------

Rammstein (02.05.2011), V!k (02.05.2011), ՆանՍ (02.05.2011), Շինարար (02.05.2011), Ուլուանա (11.05.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> 3. եթե երկուսն էլ կամ երկրորդ են կամ երրորդ, կամ երկրորդ և երրորդ, էստեղ հաստատ ասել հնարավոր չի, պետքա նայել ծնողների ծնողների արյան խմբերը


Փաստորեն ես մեռնեմ էլ չեմ իմանա` իմը AA ա, թե A0: Ծնողներիցս երկուսի մոտ էլ 2-րդ խումբ ա ու էլի չեմ կարա որոշեմ` իրանցը AA ա, թե A0:  :Jpit: 

Իսկ դա անալիզով որոշվում ա՞:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Եթե ծնողներից մեկի արյունը առաջին է (00), մյուսինը երկրորդ (AA), նրանց բոլոր երեխաները կլինեն երկրորդ խումբ (A0) (յուրաքանչյուրից մեկ գեն): 
> A- ասում ենք դոմինանտ է, ասելա թե իշխումա 0-ի վրա, դրա համար իր հատկանիշնա դրսևորվում:
> 
> 0-ն ռեցեսիվ գեն է (հնազանդվող), այսինքն կդրսևորվի երբ որ A կամ B չլինի, դրա համար միայն 00-ն է առաջին կարգ:
> Հիմա *եթե դուք II խումբ եք*, որպեսզի որոշեք A0 եք, թե AA...


Չէ,* ես 00 եմ*, մամաս 00, պապաս 2- ( A0? թե՞ AA գրեմ, դա  էր  պետք, հիմա էլ  պիտի տատի պապի  խառնե՞մ :LOL:  ): 
Էդ էլ Իմացա, իրենցն էլ  II և III են :Yes: 




> Իսկ արյան տիտրերը դա կնոջ արյան շիճուկում հակամարմինների քանակությունն է, որը էլի կախված է բացասական ու դրական ռեզուսների հակասության հետ: Դրանց քանակը աճումա ամեն հղիությունը մեկ, դրա համար նրանց արտադրումն ու գործունեությունը ճնշող դեղամիջոցներ են նշանակվում, որ երեխան ծնվի առողջ


Շատ շնորհակալ  եմ տեղեկության  համար, ափսոս, որ էդ  դեղամիջոցներից  ոչ  մեկն  էլ  տղա երեխաների առողջ ծնվելու   համար օգուտ չտվեց, մեջներից  մենակ իմ  ճակատն է պինդ  եղել... :Jpit:

----------


## Դատարկություն

Ավետ, կոնկրետ չգիտեմ, բայց ենթադրում եմ որ հա հնարավորա, բայց շատ թանկարժեք կլինի, եթե իմանաս ծնողներիդ ծնողների արյան խմբերը կարանք հավանականությունը հաշվենք  :Jpit: 




> Չէ,* ես 00 եմ*, մամաս 00, պապաս 2- ( A0? թե՞ AA գրեմ, դա  էր  պետք, հիմա էլ  պիտի տատի պապի  խառնե՞մ ): 
> Էդ էլ Իմացա, իրենցն էլ  II և III են
> 
> Շատ շնորհակալ  եմ տեղեկության  համար, ափսոս, որ էդ  դեղամիջոցներից  ոչ  մեկն  էլ  տղա երեխաների առողջ ծնվելու   համար օգուտ չտվեց, մեջներից  մենակ իմ  ճակատն է պինդ  եղել...


Էս դեպքում տատիկիդ ու պապիկիդ գենոտիպը պետք չի, ոչ էլ իրենց արյան խումբը, քո պապայինը հաստատ *AO* Է (OOxAO=AO+OO), որովհետև հակառակ դեպքում քո արյան խումբը կլիներ երկրորդ :Smile:  (00xAA=AO):
Նանս իսկ հնարավոր չի՞, տղաների մահացությունը լինի ինչ-որ ուրիշ ժառանգական հիվանդության պատճառ, որը կարա Y-ին շղթայակցված ժառանգվի, ինձ թվումա դա էդքան էլ արյան խմբերի հետ կապված չի, չնայած որ տղաները սովորաբար ավելի քիչ կենսունակ են քան աղջիկները, կարողա չեն դիմանում էդ հակամարմին-հակածին բախմանը :Xeloq:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Քո պապայինը հաստատ *AO* Է (OOxAO=AO+OO), որովհետև հակառակ դեպքում քո արյան խումբը կլիներ երկրորդ (00xAA=AO):


Ահա, շնորհակալ  եմ,  արդեն  ես  էլ էի դա  հասկացել :Wink: 




> Նանս իսկ հնարավոր չի՞, տղաների մահացությունը լինի ինչ-որ ուրիշ ժառանգական հիվանդության պատճառ, որը կարա Y-ին շղթայակցված ժառանգվի, ինձ թվումա դա էդքան էլ արյան խմբերի հետ կապված չի, չնայած որ տղաները սովորաբար ավելի քիչ կենսունակ են քան աղջիկները, կարողա չեն դիմանում էդ հակամարմին-հակածին բախմանը


 Չէ,  հաստատ  ժառանգականության հետ  կապված  ոչ  մի  խնդիր չկա: Հորքուրիս  մոտ  էլ արյունը բացասական է, ամուսնունը՝ դրական, 3  տղա  ունեն, իրենց  մոտ  էլ աղջիկների կենդանի  մնալու հավանականությունն  էր քիչ... Մի ուրիշ  օրինակ ասեմ՝ մեր ծանոթներից մարդ  ու  կին,  ովքեր  բժիշկներ  են,  նույն ձև՝ մամայիս, պապայիս նման, կինը 1+ է, ամուսինը՝ 2-,  մի  տղան  մահացել  էր,  հետո 2 աղջիկ  էին  ունեցել, կենդանի  էին  մնացել:Այս դեպքում  ճիշտ  է,   աղջիկներն ավելի կենսունակ  են  ու դիմանում  են հակամարմիններին,  դրա  համար  էլ նրանց  ապրելու հավանականությունն  ավելի  մեծ  է,  քան  տղաներինը:

----------


## Freeman

> Փաստորեն ես մեռնեմ էլ չեմ իմանա` իմը AA ա, թե A0: Ծնողներիցս երկուսի մոտ էլ 2-րդ խումբ ա ու էլի չեմ կարա որոշեմ` իրանցը AA ա, թե A0: 
> 
> Իսկ դա անալիզով որոշվում ա՞:


 Սովորական արյան անալիզով ՝չէ, ծնողներինդ կարաս իրենց ծնողներով իմանաս :Jpit:

----------


## Արամ

> Սովորական արյան անալիզով ՝չէ, ծնողներինդ կարաս իրենց ծնողներով իմանաս


Freeman ջան երակից արյուն վերցնելով չեն որոշում ?

----------


## Freeman

> Որ խնդրեմ կարո՞ղ  ես  բացատրել, թե ինչ բան  է արյան  միջի * ՏԻՏՐ*-ը: Մամաս  ասում է,  որ ասել  են՝ իբր դա  չի  համընկել, պատճառը ավելի շատ դա  է...


Տիտր տերմինի մոտավոր բացատրությունը՝մի նյութի քանակը մյուսի միավոր քանակում  :Jpit:  կոնկրետ արյան մեջ չգիտեմ ինչի տիտրը կարա ազդի երեխայի վրա,բայց ենթադրում եմ,որ հակամարմիններինն ա եղել:Ամեն դեպքում կոնկրետ այս դեպքում չեմ կարող ասել,թե կոնֆլիկն ինչի համար է առաջացել

----------

ՆանՍ (04.05.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Freeman ջան երակից արյուն վերցնելով չեն որոշում ?


 
Եթե երկրորդ խմբի կոնկրետ AA կամ AO լինելը նկատի ունես՝ ճիշտն ասած տենց փորձից տեղյակ չեմ:

----------


## Valentina

Ինձ մի հատ հարցա հետաքրքրում, կարա՞ն մարդու ազգությունը որոշեն արյան խմբով:

----------


## Vaio

> Ինձ մի հատ հարցա հետաքրքրում, կարա՞ն մարդու ազգությունը որոշեն արյան խմբով:


Ոչ, չեն կարող:

----------


## tikopx

...

----------


## Rammstein

Ժող, ֆեյսբուքում ընկերներիցս մեկը հայտարարություն ա տարածել 3-րդ խմբի բացասական արյան դոնորի անհրաժեշտության մասին: Կարող ա արդեն տեսած լինեք, բայց մի հատ էլ էստեղ դնեմ:
Թարսի պես ամենաչճարվող խումբն ա  :Sad:  (հարցման արդյունքները վկա), բայց հույս ունեմ` մեկնումեկը կարձագանքի:

----------

Rhayader (06.04.2012), Աթեիստ (06.04.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Ես արձագանքել եմ, վաղը կզանգեմ:

----------

Ambrosine (07.04.2012), Rammstein (06.04.2012), Աթեիստ (06.04.2012)

----------


## Մինա

Նարեկս 93-ի հունվարի մեկին Մարգարյան ծննդատանը ծնվեց :Ես առաջին խմբի  բացսական ռեզուս ունեմ,ամուսինս 2+:Հիմա պիտի պարզեն տղաս ինչ ռեզուս ունի ,որ կերակրեմ:Չգիտեմ ինչ բարդություններ կարող էին առաջանալ:Նոր տարի,բոլորի քեֆը տնգոզ,մարդ չկա ,որ որոշեն տղայիս ռեզուսը:Երկու օր չկերակրեցի,երրորդ օրը բերեցին,թե կերակրիր ,որ չդեղնեց :Dntknw: ,ուրեմն ամեն ինչ նորմալ է:Էդպես էլ չգիտեմ ինչ էր սպառնում:Ամեն ինչ նորմալ էր,չդեղնեց: :LOL:

----------


## Firegirl777

Նույն իրավիճակն էլ ինձ մոտ է եղել, ես առաջին բացասական եմ, ամւսինս 2 դրական, բայց փոքրիս ռեզուսը որոշել են 1+, ի դեպ ասեմ, որ եղել են երեխաների մեջ մահացություն ռեզուսի պատճառով: Բայց դե մեզ հետ ամեն ինչ լավ անցավ  :Smile:

----------

Մինա (06.04.2012)

----------


## Firegirl777

Ի դեպ ես առաջարկեցի, բայց ասեցին չէ հենց 3 բացասական է պետք, բայց իմ իմանալով 1- կարող է 3- -ին տալ

----------


## Գեա

> Ի դեպ ես առաջարկեցի, բայց ասեցին չէ հենց 3 բացասական է պետք, բայց իմ իմանալով 1- կարող է 3- -ին տալ


 Ճիշտ գիտես , բայց այսօր աշխարհը գնում է նրան, որ յուրաքանչյուրին փոխներարկվում է միայն սեփական խմբի արյուն, դոնորական թույլատրելի այլ խմբերից հնարավորինս խուսափում են...

----------


## Vaio

> Ի դեպ ես առաջարկեցի, բայց ասեցին չէ հենց 3 բացասական է պետք, բայց իմ իմանալով 1- կարող է 3- -ին տալ


Էտ առաջ էր էտպես, երբ դպրոցներում սխալ դասավանդում էին, որ 1-ին խումբը կարող է դոնոր հանդիսանալ 1-ի, 2-ի, 3-ի, 4-ի համար, 2-րդ խումբը` 2-ի, 3-ի, 4-ի, 3-րդ խումբը` 3-ի, 4-ի, իսկ 4-րդ խումբը` միան 4-ի: 

Ամեն մի կոնկրետ խմբին պետքա հենց իր խմբային պատկանելիությամբ արյուն:

----------


## Firegirl777

Լավ, շնորհակալություն ինֆորմացիայի համար, այսուհետև կիմանամ

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ժողովուրդ, երրորդ բացասական արյուններ 3- , դոնոր է պետք, խնդրում եմ արձագանքեք... 3-

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ֆեյսբուքում էս հայտարարությունն ընկավ աչքիս։ 2- արյուն ունեցողներ, գուցե որևէ մեկդ որոշեք արձագանքել...




> Հարգելի´ ընկերներ, 3-ամյա Սուրենի բուժման համար հարկավոր է 2-րդ բացասական խմբի արյուն: Խնդրում եմ ՏԱՐԱԾԵԼ այս հայտարարությունը, հնարավոր է ձեր ընկերներից մեկի արյունը կհամընկնի Սուրենի արյան հետ:
> Օգնենք Սուրենին վերադառնալ անհոգ մանկություն: Հեռ. 095 950 900

----------

Rhayader (21.05.2012), Varzor (21.05.2012)

----------

